# Lifestraw $12.98 on Woot!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

1/2 price 
limit 3
You're Welcome.

linky- dink:
https://sport.woot.com/offers/lifes...erm=0_c5ca76da11-ed41adfad1-319456525#tracked


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice to have and are easy to use, not to mention a great price. I have several Life Straws and the big family unit. Don't know about 1/2 price claim though ...... they can be bought all day for $19 and change.

I also have some Sawyers with the bags.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I saw them last time and set up another woot account, but the shipping soured me a bit and I lost out.
I also have Sawyers


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dam Woot won't recognize any email addys or let me sign in, even with Amazon.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting that. Just ordered three of them!

Just one more safety item to add to my Berkey products.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That site has my attention. Every now and then, they have something decent. Not always though, so you have to keep an eye out.
Thanks for the link, in any case.


----------

